# Upholstery material



## paddiesdad (Nov 11, 2007)

Hello all,
I have a 1999 Hymer motorhome and am looking for upholstery material to match that already on the seats.
I've been in touch with Brownhills and they can order it from Germany, but the cost per metre is eye watering.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks :roll:


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Hymer material*

I recently bought some material from Germany through Hymer UK at Preston.
I did not know what the design of the material was called, I simply described what it looked like to them. and they correctly identified it.The cost was £27 per metre (44 inches wide, not 48 as is usual for UK material) I only needed 4 metres and I thought the cost although quite high it was not as expensive as having the whole van professionally re-upholstered.

I have seen several posts offering hymer material for sale, have you thought about a "wanted" post? you never know, someone might have some they do not want anymore


----------

